# Physical Therapy & Medicare G Codes



## Roseann Volpi (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it required to use G Codes for patients who are in Medicare Supplemental Plans, i.e AARP Medicare Complete.


----------



## capricew (Jun 27, 2013)

In my opinion, and practice, any plan that replaces Medicare is to be billed as if it were Medicare.  The patient is Medicare eligible, they have just chosen a commercial carrier to administer their Medicare benefit.  Therefore, if Medicare requires a G-Code then we bill a G code unless the commercial carrier specifically states to not use G codes.  The commercial carrier is being reimbursed by Medicare for administering the benefit - so they too most likely have to report the G codes.


----------

